# Today at NAS pensacola



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

Went out today to Lake Frederick at NAS Pensacola. It started with nothing. After a little while, we got a couple of cats then came this ray. Not sure what kind it is, but it put up a nice fight!! That's about the end of the story.


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

*Got SKUNKED yesterday*

Went to the HONEY HOLE behind soccer field and got SKUNKED!! Not even a bite from 18:00-20:00. Had some stinky Menhaden too. Oh well, had fun while it lasted!! Come on grass flats, its speck time!!


----------

